# 1.18



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I am noobish, and is it ok for live rocks in 1.18 salinity water?



ran out of marine salt


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

it's fine.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> it's fine.


ok! 

and is it alright to use unfilter sea salt straight from Atlantic Ocean? It's way way cheaper than salt mix


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Not if you are trying to reporduce the pacific ocean. then you need to fly across the contenent and well, it can get pricy. then you may have to explain to customs or the airport why the hell you are carrying barrels of sea water back.


----------



## KeMo (Sep 3, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> ok!
> 
> and is it alright to use unfilter sea salt straight from Atlantic Ocean? It's way way cheaper than salt mix


nah.. I would not do it. The reason why we use the salt/crystals that we do is because of the buffer capacity that it has aswell as the trace elements.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

KeMo said:


> nah.. I would not do it. The reason why we use the salt/crystals that we do is because of the buffer capacity that it has aswell as the trace elements.


It's so cheap too, $500 for a ton of sea salt!   

By the way,

what's your recommendation of salt / crystals (which brand to use)???


----------



## KeMo (Sep 3, 2010)

I use Instant Ocean Reef Crystals. Why well because it seems to be sold at every LFS I shop. Also I find that it is almost to were I like my levels . I dont have to bump them up as much as I would with the the Instant ocean salt mix.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

KeMo said:


> nah.. I would not do it. The reason why we use the salt/crystals that we do is because of the buffer capacity that it has aswell as the trace elements.


right .... and marine fish and corals we keep are raised/evolved/live in artificial salts .... hahah

come on man !!!

it will also contain alot of life (zooplanktons and what not) which are beneficial, only trick it to gather water NOT FROM THE SHORE as that is the waste washing off .

reef crystals contains Vitamines, which may lead to excessive algae growth and cyano. please dont argue with me about this fact though, simple do a search on reef crystals on RC to find out


----------



## KeMo (Sep 3, 2010)

Big Ray said:


> right .... and marine fish and corals we keep are raised/evolved/live in artificial salts .... hahah
> 
> come on man !!!
> 
> ...


I think he was talking about salt . He said Sea salt . Not water as you said. 
If he was talking about water I would of said Diff. But he just said Sea Salt..
Wow


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

KeMo said:


> I think he was talking about salt . He said Sea salt . Not water as you said.
> If he was talking about water I would of said Diff. But he just said Sea Salt..
> Wow


"unfilter sea salt straight from Atlantic Ocean?" you are right, my bad 

I guess he was going to boil seawater till all water evaporates and then use the salt ... which can work, but will have alot of impurities in it as ure boiling and killing all living organisms in it I Guess....


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

I guess if you lived by the ocean, you could hook up a line going out to the water and put it on a pump into your aquarium filtration system and never have to do water changes... 

I wonder if anybody has done something like that yet. 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

50seven said:


> I guess if you lived by the ocean, you could hook up a line going out to the water and put it on a pump into your aquarium filtration system and never have to do water changes...
> 
> I wonder if anybody has done something like that yet.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


There's a fella over in the UAE doing exactly this for his <erm> "little" reef tank:

http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1783997&highlight=nahham


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Big Ray said:


> "unfilter sea salt straight from Atlantic Ocean?" you are right, my bad
> 
> I guess he was going to boil seawater till all water evaporates and then use the salt ... which can work, but will have alot of impurities in it as ure boiling and killing all living organisms in it I Guess....


Not boiling seawater, but it's almost the same thing.

It's a salt farm, which they pour water into a field and let the water evaporate

The salts are used for animal grade food mix but it is not pure NACL for human to consume


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

There are a great many people who either have flow through systems, or collect natural SW for their tanks.

One of my favourite tanks:









This guy collects some natural SW for his system, and he's got a freaking sweet prop system:
http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1215102


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> There are a great many people who either have flow through systems, or collect natural SW for their tanks.
> 
> One of my favourite tanks:
> 
> ...


+1 after all that's where fish come from  lol


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> Not boiling seawater, but it's almost the same thing.
> 
> It's a salt farm, which they pour water into a field and let the water evaporate
> 
> The salts are used for animal grade food mix but it is not pure NACL for human to consume


yes that salt is OKAY to use, BUT ! letting it evaporate means all animals in it (planktons and zooplanktons and ...) have died, and rotten away and ..., so when you reuse that salt and mix it with water, you most likely get no3 and po4 in it. but that salt DOES contain buffers and traces unlike last poster said.

if you live close to ocean, and have a boat, just ride down the stream a bit and collect water from there. it is ALOT better than artificial salt mix and will contain LIVE animals.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> There are a great many people who either have flow through systems, or collect natural SW for their tanks.
> 
> One of my favourite tanks:
> 
> ...


lol your post tripped me out because that's the same picture I use for my desktop background at work....*sigh* one day...I love the school of cardinals


----------



## aquanutt (Aug 27, 2010)

Windowlicka said:


> There's a fella over in the UAE doing exactly this for his <erm> "little" reef tank:
> 
> http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1783997&highlight=nahham


if i ever win any money, I am building a fish farm... lol


----------

